# Jack fined 50K for Verbal Abuse of Refs



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.newsobserver.com/2010/11/06/786280/stephen-jakson-fined-50k-by-nba.html
I am really shocked that something like this would happen to SJax. The man is a paragon of restraint and decorum. Frankly this seems to be a deliberate effort to besmirch a man's reputation without any basis.




> The NBA has fined Charlotte Bobcats guard Stephen Jackson $50,000 for what it described as "verbal abuse of game officials'' following Friday's loss to the Detroit Pistons.
> Jackson declined comment before Saturday's home game against the Orlando Magic, indicating he might address the issue post-game. Jackson does not generally do pre-game interviews.
> Jackson received a technical foul late in the third quarter of the 97-90 loss, but the NBA's announcement referred to an incident "following'' the end of the game.


Read more: http://www.newsobserver.com/2010/11/06/786280/stephen-jakson-fined-50k-by-nba.html#ixzz14Y2JzoRT​


----------

